# Anyone ever hear of Contini bicycles?



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

Man, this frame makes me think that it might be worth it to have surgery to have about 5 inches taken out of the femurs, so that I could fit it. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CINELLI-contini...224343076QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

lousylegs said:


> Man, this frame makes me think that it might be worth it to have surgery to have about 5 inches taken out of the femurs, so that I could fit it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CINELLI-contini...224343076QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



That is a pretty frame, albeit a bit heavy (nearly 6 lbs with fork). I found this web site:

http://export.navarra.net/paghtml/hergoe.htm

They are still making lugged frames.


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

6 lbs. is pretty much what a "light" steel frame and fork weighs.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

Maybeck said:


> 6 lbs. is pretty much what a "light" steel frame and fork weighs.


Agreed. I just checked out the weights at GVH, and the Viners with carbon forks seem to average around 5.7 lbs, so with a steel fork 6 is probably right. But I'm guessing that if it were Genius or UltraFoco rather than Brain, the weight would be a bit lower.


----------



## josines (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi!
Contini is an Spanish brand from Navarra in the north of Spain. Just were Miguel Indurain was born.
They welded nice frames but actually they are almost out of the bussines. 

If you need more info: www.goicontini.com

Bye!
j .


----------



## asturies (Sep 17, 2005)

i had a contini, very beautiful. It had a similar form in tubes to the colnago (sorry for my english ) and monostay


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

asturies said:


> i had a contini, very beautiful. It had a similar form in tubes to the colnago (sorry for my english ) and monostay


Asturies, where are Asturias are you from? I have a friend from Villaviasiosa (spelling?). Was over there about 8 years ago, beautiful land around there, would love to go back some day and ride the mountains, though I am not sure I am up to riding the Angilru.


----------



## asturies (Sep 17, 2005)

i'm from Llugones, in the center, but really from Cabrales, in the east. I'm near to Villaviciosa  i pass often in my trainings.

angliru....buff, really hard. i tried at the final of one season with 39x25 and i prefered to ealk  (i'm too tall, my friends rode it)


----------

